# Chick with eye problem



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought some more silkie chicks and when i went to check on them all were ok except for one. It had a yellow colored substence on one eye and the other was just closed shut. It looked similiar to when we get pink eye and in the morning we cant open our eyes. Wat should i use. Does duramycine 10 work?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try a non steroid ophthalmic drop or ointment. Drops 4 x a day. Ointments 2x a day. Treat cleaner eye first. Apply meds away from the eye - not directly to the eye touching it - or you can contaminate the tube of medicine. If you don't have any ophthalmic preparations. try fish oil or flax seed oil into the eye. Omega Fatty acids help considerably. 

Also consider respiratory disease with the symptom on eye discharge and look for coughing or sneezing as well. Not absolutely sure separation is necessary because at this point it is likely everyone has been exposed. If that chick is in danger of being harassed, then pull a few to keep in a hospital cage. It's stressful on one chick alone. 

Good luck


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I had a silkie with a bad eye last year, sadly even with posting pics on another site I got no respoces. so I never did figure out what it was before it drown in the ducks pool. 
Good luck.


----------

